# Salt test doesn't seem to be working to calibrate hygrometer



## Canadagrown (Jan 15, 2012)

I've done two tests now and the RH is directly related to how much water I add to the salt. One reading was 65 after a day and the other was 68. THe unit is brand new and cannot be calibrated. Could it really be out that much? Am I doing something wrong? I put just enough water to make the salt into a paste in the bottle cap. After the first test the salt was hardened and did not appear wet even, so the second test I added a bit more water and the reading was as described previously. WTF?

JEFF


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

buy a Boveda calibration kit


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

To my understanding, the salt/water should approximate wet sand and should not have totally dried out at the end of the testing period. Try it again and wet the salt a little more. If the results are the same, you just have to figure out the difference between 75% and the reading you get and remember the offset. I've only calibrated the one digital hygro I have and it performed as expected. Add a little more water to your salt and see if it's closer to what it should be.


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

remove and re-insert battery
try it again. If it doesn't work get a boveda calibration pack!


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

You need to figure out why your salt dried out. If the salt test was done in an air tight container or bag, it shouldn't have dried that quickly. Are you using enough salt/water mix? I can't tell unless I see your setup. I'm not sure if you've seen my old post.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/280846-how-do-salt-test.html

Does your setup look similar?


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Is it a Caliber III Hygro? I thought this may be it since you say its new and can't be calibrated.

If so the salt test doesn't not work on this unit ... Read the entire instructions, it actually says do not use a salt test on this unit.

I bought two and the salt test was completely off like yours.

I got a Boveda calibration Pack and one was dead on and the other -1 after the salt test was way off.

These are pre calibrated in factory and normally are Perfect or +-1 %

Hope this helps ... Feel confident in your Hygro or get a Boveda to see exactly what reads.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## waylman (Aug 15, 2011)

QiCultivator said:


> buy a Boveda calibration kit


This. I've done lots of salt tests and had very different results with the same hygro!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Get a wide plastic bottle cap like the one that comes on sports drinks
Fill it half way with salt - drip water until salt is not moving when you gently shake it - then add 6 or 8 more drops
figure out where you are going to test - a flat surface away from any heat sources or moving air, sun etc.
Place a zip lock baggie flat, open and slide the salt cap well in, then the hygro beside it meter side up and zip close and be sure it is sealed
Do not touch for 72 hours - if you followed this, you can sneak up on the cheating whore and see what the reading is through the bag without disturbing it
The last 24 hours the reading should be stable - don’t freak out if it goes up 1% and than drop back - if it is fluctuating 3 or 4% you need a new hygrometer 
Temperature changes will affect the reading


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

QiCultivator said:


> buy a Boveda calibration kit


*1 only way to be sure is using the Boveda!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

If i wanted to make sure a hygrometer was working,i would clump up a big ball of paper towels, wet it, squeeze of most of the water, stick it in a gallon size zip lock bag. the reading should go close to if not exactly to 100%rh. if it does get the boveda kit,if it doesn't you might have a faulty hygrometer


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Humidity Calibration & Hygrometer Sensor Calibration

read: Recommended Calibration Methods.

watch: Cigar 101: Calibrating a Hygrometer - YouTube


----------

